# Sinker old growth Pine



## canot (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been pulling old growth logs out of the river but canot find a market for them. Does any one know what the going price for old growth pine is and who may be interested in buying it? I could sell it by the log or canted or lumber. Most of the logs are axe cut so I'm guessing they are very old.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cut it up into lumber and dry it, and you should have no trouble selling the lumber.


----------

